# Altima or Maxima?



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Ok, I'm thinking of getting either a brand new Altima, or perhaps a used 2000 Maxima. The maxima is fully loaded, has a nice set of after market wheels, has very low mileage and the price would be a fair bit lower then the new altima. On the other hand, I just love the looks of the new altimas. What would you do if you were in my shoes, and why?

Thanks...


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

it really depends on what you want your monthly payments to be. Also keep in mind that the Maxima is out of warranty and you always run a risk of buying a used car.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Why not get a New Max? About the same price..unless you are getting a 4 banger alti


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm definitely getting a V6 with a manual transmission regardless of what I get. I'm not too keen on the styling of the newer maximas. The only reason this one comes into the picture is because it's in excellent shape and I would be able to pick it up for a fair bit less then the new altima. If I'm going to go the new car route, it'll be with the alti. 

Now I've heard that the warranty service from Nissan isn't the greatest. Could I get some details, or be pointed in the direction of where I could find some more info? I've found this true of any car I've had, so it probably won't be too big a deal. Also, what are the weakpoints on this car that will usually require maintenance eventually? I know, it's a fairly broad question...


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

I asked a similar question last November and decided on the Altima. The Maxima is a nice car, interior (outside sucks) and better value since the dealers are trying to dump all the remaining ‘02 and ’03’s. Got the Altima because its new car from the ground up. The Maxima is on an 9 year old platform and will be a “new old” car when the ’04 come out in the summer. Altima styling will be fresh for at least 4 more years.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Wylde Horses said:


> *. Also, what are the weakpoints on this car that will usually require maintenance eventually?*


 The gas tank will need refilling very frequently from constant driving.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Wylde Horses said:


> *I'm definitely getting a V6 with a manual transmission regardless of what I get.
> 
> Also, what are the weakpoints on this car that will usually require maintenance eventually?  *


For one, the cheap shifter boot on the manual will fall off the bracket once you drive off the lot...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *For one, the cheap shifter boot on the manual will fall off the bracket once you drive off the lot...  *


 Thats exactly what I came back to post. Taking mine in tomorrow to get shift boot and drivers side rear window motor replaced.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *For one, the cheap shifter boot on the manual will fall off the bracket once you drive off the lot...  *


glad i got the auto......


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

DaddySkier said:


> *For one, the cheap shifter boot on the manual will fall off the bracket once you drive off the lot...  *


Would an after market short-throw shifter solve this? Is there a compnay that makes one for these cars?


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *For one, the cheap shifter boot on the manual will fall off the bracket once you drive off the lot...  *


I've had mine replaced twice in a year of ownership...


----------

